# Tin Boats Holiday Charity - PLEASE HELP US HELP OTHERS



## Captain Ahab (Nov 30, 2011)

The charity is Cancer Research Institute


You can give is several ways - PayPal me at [email protected]


Mail to:

David
P.O. Box 376 
Silverdale, PA 18962

Or give directly using their web site:

https://www.cancerresearch.org/Default.aspx


It is my hope that we can make a nice donation by December 31, 2011


I will periodically update the amounts

Right now we are at:

*12-1-11 $275.00 * 



I will keep a master list of all donations and share this with Jim and BassAddict - you are welcome to contact any of us to make sure that you receive proper credit
I WILL NOT POST THE DONATION LIST


Every little bit helps - so whether it is 1.00 or $1,000.00 nothing to big or too small


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 30, 2011)

Quick Response!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 1, 2011)

Come on guys lets give till it hurts!!! Ill sweeten the deal by offering up entry into a JDBaits gift certificate contest for ANY MEMBER who donates at least 1 dollar to cancer research. I also invite the other Tinboats sponsors to add to the prize pool for one big Tinboats Holiday Charity raffle!!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm IN. PM on it's way.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I'm IN. PM on it's way.



Thanks Fender


CANCER SUCKS!


----------



## bulldog (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll throw in a $25 gift card to Vinyl Images for the gift certificate contest for any member that donates.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 1, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I'll throw in a $25 gift card to Vinyl Images for the gift certificate contest for any member that donates.



=D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Dec 1, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I'll throw in a $25 gift card to Vinyl Images for the gift certificate contest for any member that donates.



Awesome people we have here....Why would anyone go anywhere else?

Thanks Bulldog!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2011)

1 day in and we are at 275.00


Thanks everyone


1 dollar to what ever you want!


CANCER SUCKS let's teach it a lesson from Tin Boats


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2011)

12-5-11 and we are only at $425.00 - 

We need much more - anything is accepted, a dollar from each member would make a huge difference


----------



## fender66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jim....can you make this topic a headline topic?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 7, 2011)

12-7-2011 at $430.00


----------



## fender66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> 12-7-2011 at $430.00



WooHoo....still....I know we can do better. Come on TB guys....give till it hurts. You know you don't have any more room for tackle you want to buy anyway. :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 9, 2011)

Just saw this. Donation sent via Paypal


----------



## fender66 (Dec 9, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Just saw this. Donation sent via Paypal



Thanks Popeye! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2011)

12-9-11 and we are at $440.00


----------



## SVOMike86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in, Cancer sucks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 13, 2011)

Come on tin boaters I know we can do better then this. I would have to think that most families have been touched by this horrible sickness and would like to someday see an end to it.

We may not be able to win the fight right now but someday we can win the war [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Dec 14, 2011)

To the TOP......bring it on guys. I know we can squeeze a little more.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2011)

12-15-11 and we are at $510.00


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in.

paypal response said: "Rob, you have sent $10.00 USD to Unemployment Help Center, Ltd"

Did I send it to the right person? :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 18, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I'm in.
> 
> paypal response said: "Rob, you have sent $10.00 USD to Unemployment Help Center, Ltd"
> 
> Did I send it to the right person? :shock:




looks good to me, unemployment help center i Agana side job when he's not fishing or pestering me!


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 18, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> looks good to me, unemployment help center i Agana side job when he's not fishing or pestering me!



okay, just checking. I guess the money will help fight cancer and unemployment all with one swoop, sweet!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I'm in.
> 
> paypal response said: "Rob, you have sent $10.00 USD to Unemployment Help Center, Ltd"
> 
> Did I send it to the right person? :shock:




Yes you did


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2011)

12-15-11 and we are at $545.00


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2011)

12-15-11 and we are at $575.00


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2011)

We have had very members donate - those that did were all very generous

No $1 donations at all

I am going to send it the part I collected (about 300.00) - the rest was donated directly to the Cancer Research site


----------



## fender66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> We have had very members donate - those that did were all very generous
> 
> No $1 donations at all
> 
> I am going to send it the part I collected (about 300.00) - the rest was donated directly to the Cancer Research site



Good job and thank you to all that were able to donate. As a survivor who's due to go back for testing in January....I appreciate it!

God Bless us all!

CANCER SUCKS!


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 22, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Good job and thank you to all that were able to donate. As a survivor who's due to go back for testing in January....I appreciate it!
> God Bless us all!
> CANCER SUCKS!




I spent 15 months fighting my own war with it, I second the "Cancer Sucks" bit with two thumbs up. Well, correction, two other fingers up... but hey, thank you for putting this fun raiser together guys. I was part of some of the clinical trials that fund raisers like this supported, and I'd like to think that generous people like you guys on here are part of the complex miracle as to why I'm still tickin'. Thanks again everyone.

-House


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in --hope it helps. Hate cancer!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2011)

Added another 20.00 to the total

I am going to have to shut this down - I am so happy taht everyone who cared to helped out


I urge you to continue the support but to send any contribution directly to the web site on the 1st page

THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## fender66 (Dec 30, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Added another 20.00 to the total
> 
> I am going to have to shut this down - I am so happy taht everyone who cared to helped out
> 
> ...



Thanks for heading this up Captain. Have a Blessed New Year.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 30, 2011)

Jim/Ahab wanna throw all the names of those who donated into the hat program and pick a winner for the drawing


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Jim/Ahab wanna throw all the names of those who donated into the hat program and pick a winner for the drawing



Will do

Not until next year however


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job Capt, thanks.....


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2012)

Very Cool Capt. you da man!!!!! =D>


----------

